# Standing tall



## hoghunters_r_us (Jan 22, 2009)

Standing Tall watching the yard


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh wow, he's simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Good looking dog!! :clap:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like a dog with a job.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

how does he go catching boars? compare to mixed "hunting breeds" ??


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

right on that's abig boar. Does he catch and hold? He's avery good looking dog.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice. We don't have hogs up here, but I think it would be way fun to try.


----------



## teewiggs (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

what a good lookin boy, i love is markings! and man that boar is huge... good job.


----------

